# Decoding the Stock Market



## AlexDrys (4 December 2017)

https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B077X7HTGD

Great coffee read!

Would welcome any feedback on the text.


----------



## luutzu (5 December 2017)

AlexDrys said:


> https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B077X7HTGD
> 
> Great coffee read!
> 
> Would welcome any feedback on the text.




Shouldn't a free review comes with a free copy of the text? Maybe a cup of coffee too?


----------



## minwa (5 December 2017)

_"Buy your family the ability to beat the stock market!"
_
Cool, $3.99 and only a coffee's time to learn to beat the market which ~90% of funds being paid billions don't do.


----------



## AlexDrys (5 December 2017)

That's right Minwa. It has taken me about 6 years to distil down this system. I am providing it for the benefit of individual investors and their families across the world.
Let me know if you need any clarification on any parts of the text.
Kind regards, Alex


----------



## luutzu (5 December 2017)

AlexDrys said:


> That's right Minwa. It has taken me about 6 years to distil down this system. I am providing it for the benefit of individual investors and their families across the world.
> Let me know if you need any clarification on any parts of the text.
> Kind regards, Alex




What's your central thesis on beating the market there Alex?

I don't know how it could be done in 500 words. I couldn't even write one company analysis in 500 words. Unless you're a modern Master Sun or Master Lao.


----------



## galumay (5 December 2017)

LOL! What do they say about a fool and his money?!


----------



## tech/a (5 December 2017)

Cut the guy a break
Read it
If it’s crap then point it out

I reckon I could do it in 500 words


----------



## AlexDrys (5 December 2017)

luutzu said:


> What's your central thesis on beating the market there Alex?
> 
> I don't know how it could be done in 500 words. I couldn't even write one company analysis in 500 words. Unless you're a modern Master Sun or Master Lao.




It essentially boils down to an extension to John Kelly's edge/odds formula, to apply it to the stock market and ensure preservation of capital.


----------



## minwa (5 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> Cut the guy a break
> Read it
> If it’s crap then point it out
> 
> I reckon I could do it in 500 words




Single digit poster, with 0 contribution to the topic. Don't even know what it's about until luutzu asked. Simply a link to his sale.

Would you have spent the money to give him feedback ? Probably not, doesn't look like you did. If you have - give us your feedback.

I wouldn't mind if he made postings of value, then added the link to his sale which would expand on what he has posted.

Not to mention he is a broker.


----------



## tech/a (5 December 2017)

Fair enough
He’s presenting one part of the equation.
Through someone else’s work.

It’s called a leader in most marketing circles


----------



## AlexDrys (5 December 2017)

minwa said:


> Single digit poster, with 0 contribution to the topic. Don't even know what it's about until luutzu asked. Simply a link to his sale.
> 
> Would you have spent the money to give him feedback ? Probably not, doesn't look like you did. If you have - give us your feedback.
> 
> ...





Would be glad to make contributions where I can! 

I used to be a broker but quit that as there was a clear conflict of interest. I am now creating exceptional value for my clients by beating the market comfortably and charging an acceptable management fee.

If I can reach more people and add value to their lives through this text then I will be very happy.


----------



## AlexDrys (5 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> Fair enough
> He’s presenting one part of the equation.
> Through someone else’s work.
> 
> It’s called a leader in most marketing circles





John Kelly was certainly a genius, but his formula needed refining in order to apply it to the stock market.


----------



## minwa (5 December 2017)

AlexDrys said:


> Would be glad to make contributions where I can!
> 
> I used to be a broker but quit that as there was a clear conflict of interest. I am now creating exceptional value for my clients by beating the market comfortably and charging an acceptable management fee.
> 
> If I can reach more people and add value to their lives through this text then I will be very happy.




OK good to hear - you will get better reception for advertising after you've made contributions.


----------



## tech/a (5 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> It’s called a leader in most marketing circles




Marketing——-Advertising


----------



## AlexDrys (7 December 2017)

I would add that the endnotes are worth the download price alone. Everything else is a bonus.


----------



## willy1111 (7 December 2017)

AlexDrys said:


> https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B077X7HTGD
> 
> Great coffee read!
> 
> Would welcome any feedback on the text.




Care to share any performance data compared to a benchmark Alex?


----------



## AlexDrys (7 December 2017)

Certainly…

As of this month, my clients are ahead by 16.5% after fees since inception in Oct 2014. This is about 7 points ahead of the ASX 200. Calendar year return is about +30%. Holdings remain meaningfully undervalued. All this done while assuming as good as zero risk.


----------



## luutzu (7 December 2017)

AlexDrys said:


> Certainly…
> 
> As of this month, my clients are ahead by 16.5% after fees since inception in Oct 2014. This is about 7 points ahead of the ASX 200. Calendar year return is about +30%. Holdings remain meaningfully undervalued. All this done while assuming as good as zero risk.




care to give a few examples of what's in the portfolio?


----------



## AlexDrys (7 December 2017)

I can say that the portfolio is about 70% weighted to international stocks.


----------



## AlexDrys (7 December 2017)

My objective with the text is to stimulate a debate among investors about certain falsehoods prevalent in investing. For instance, about the definition of risk.


----------



## luutzu (7 December 2017)

AlexDrys said:


> I can say that the portfolio is about 70% weighted to international stocks.




So give us a couple of names, tell us why you think they're undervalued or reasonably valued... why you got into them.

'cause even a guy like me could managed to double my portfolio over the past two years. Just don't ask me how I did two years prior.


----------



## luutzu (7 December 2017)

AlexDrys said:


> My objective with the text is to stimulate a debate among investors about certain falsehoods prevalent in investing. For instance, about the definition of risk.




So what's your definition of risk?


----------



## AlexDrys (7 December 2017)

It's important to remember that anything multiplied by zero is zero!

Hence, the key to long term, successful wealth accumulation through the stock market is defining and limiting risk.

I have defined risk in the text.



luutzu said:


> 'cause even a guy like me could managed to double my portfolio over the past two years. Just don't ask me how I did two years prior.






willy1111 said:


> Care to share any performance data compared to a benchmark Alex?






AlexDrys said:


> Certainly…
> 
> As of this month, my clients are ahead by 16.5% after fees since inception in Oct 2014. This is about 7 points ahead of the ASX 200. Calendar year return is about +30%. Holdings remain meaningfully undervalued. All this done while assuming as good as zero risk.


----------



## luutzu (7 December 2017)




----------



## AlexDrys (7 December 2017)

Great! I'm a big fan of The Office and Ricky Gervais.




luutzu said:


>


----------



## luutzu (7 December 2017)

AlexDrys said:


> Great! I'm a big fan of The Office and Ricky Gervais.




Yea, the UK original was a lot better.


----------



## AlexDrys (12 December 2017)

My clients' portfolios will revert to 100% in international stocks now, as Westfield WFD looks like it will accept a A$10 takeover offer.

When you focus on pricing failures it is uncanny how often your holdings become takeover targets.


----------

